# Mein 0,2 Sone PC



## S!lent dob (23. Juli 2011)

Servus,
nachdem nun mein PC, fürs erste, fertig ist, wollt ich ihn mal kurz Vorstellen, solange die Hardware noch halbwegs up-to date ist.
Also als erstes mal die Zielsetzung: Leise, stromsparend und nicht übertrieben teuer und gut aussehend sind die primärziele für das Projekt. Somit scheided trotz der tollen Kühlleistung eine Wakü aus finanziellen mitteln leider aus.

Es sollte eh nach möglichkeit alles passiv zu kühlen sein. Das wiederum war zum Zeitpunkt des Prozz. Kaufs (Nov. 2010) das KO Kriterium für 4 Kerner und alles was halbwegs so über die 100W TPD geht. Es wurde dann aber doch kein erst angepeilter i3 sondern, auch aus damaliegen Budget Gründen der PII X3 740BE. Auf 3,2 Ghz übertaktet und mit nur 1,26V Spannung betrieben habe ich den Kauf auch noch nicht bereut.
Der neue Ninja 3 kühlt das ganze Semipassiv in meinem Coolermaster Elite 430. Direkt hinter ihm sitzt ein Be Quiet Silent Wing der per Steuerung auf ca. 6V gedrosselt ist. Direkt über dem Ninja sitzt, aus platzgründen, ein Skythe Slip Stream slim duo , ebenfalls auf ca. 6V runtergeregelt, woei nur einer davon beim Surfen läuft. Temps bei Prime sind noch i.O. nach 30 min. zeigt mir Core Temp 53° an bei gefühlten 22° Raumtemp.

Die Graka sollte zumindest eingeschräkt Gaming tauglich sein, ich dachte erst an irgendwas mit DCU II Kühlung, aber das war entweder zu laut, oder zu teuer. Die nächste Wahl war die GTS450 Cyclone und ich hatte auch schon fast den "Bestellen" gedrückt als ich beim rumsuchen auf Gigabytes 5770 SC stieß. Farblich passend und passiv gekühlt hab ich mich dann doch zu dem Aufpreis durchgerungen, bis jetzt auch ohne es zu bereuen. Einzig das sie sich partu nicht undervolten lassen will stört, ansonsten macht sie genau das was sie soll, ein wenig AA+AF mit meistens über 30 FPs darstellen (COD MW, Crysis, alle Total War Spiele).
eingestäkt wird das ganze auf ein MSI 870 Board und um 8GB Ram von Geils Black Dragon serie ergänzt (brauch ich für CAD)
An der oben bereits erwähnten Lüfisteuerung von Lamptron hängen außer den 3 erwähnten noch 2 weitere Lüfter: Ein Enermax T.B Silence mit 6V bläst liegend auf die Graka, diese dankt es ihm, laut Aferburner, mit 65° bei Crysis. Wenns doch mal eng wird schalte ich noch den blau leuchtenden Standard Coolermaster Lüfter vorn unten dazu, das gibt allg. nochmal 3-4° weniger. Ansonsten sind die beiden immer aus.

Das Netzteil ist ein Semipassives von Nesteq mit 500W, ein Seasonic wäre natürlich der Traum, aber zu den kursen und meinem Budget eher unpassend.

Die HDD (Eine F3) sollte natürlich auch tunlichst ruhig bleiben, also kam sie in eine nette Box, von wo aus ich sie auch nicht wirklich vernehmen kann.
Win7 startet natürlich von einer SSD, im meinem Falle eine 64GB Vertex2. Im nachhinein wäre Crusial M4 mit 128GB wohl besser gewesen, aber als Fehlkauf würde ich sie jetzt nicht abtuen, allein schon die Zugriffszeiten rechtfertigen immer eine SSD.

Damit das ganze auch nach was aussieht ist die Beleuchtung in Blau gehalten, incl. Tastatur (Logitech G11) und Maus (Roccat Kova+)!
Hiermal noch ein paar Bilder dazu.
Auf weitere Anregungen oder konstruktive Kritik würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2011)

Ich würde alle unnötigen Öffnungen verschließen und lieber immer alle 4 Gehäuselüfter mit noch niedrigeren Drehzahl laufen lassen.
Ansonsten sieht das Ganze ganz gut aus, v.a. die Graka gefällt.


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juli 2011)

Hi Uther,
meinst du eine Gehäusedämmung? Hm, davon ich jetzt nicht so viel gutes gehört, speziel was die Case Temp angeht.

Noch langsamer kann ich die vorhandenen nicht laufen lassen, da sie sonst nicht anlaufen 
Beim normalen Surfen laufen nur die 2 erwähnten, beim Zocken meist der unter der Graka noch extra, Temp mäßig reicht das aus, hab noch keine Abstürze zu vermelden, auch nicht nach über 4 Stunden


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2011)

Nö, Dämmung mein ich nicht, ich meine z.B. die Lüfteröffnung im Seitenteil, die bei dir unnötig und eher nachteilhaft ist.
Die Silent Wings laufen afaik mit 3V an oder? Wenn du mit der Lautstärke zufrieden bist, dann passt aber alles.


----------



## koe80 (23. Juli 2011)

also ich habe letztens ne gehäuse dämmung verbaut.

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » Be Quiet Dämmset High Performance Fleece - Universal Big - black

in dieses gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window

die gehäuse temp hat sich dadurch nicht geändert.

lüfter laufen auf ca 5v an der h70

die gehäuse lüfter Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FM181

laufen mit adapter 12V auf 9,5 volt

auf zahlmann mfc 1+ lüftersteuerung kleinste stufe

alles extem leise.

nur die festplatten gehen mir noch aufen sack.


----------



## Furion (23. Juli 2011)

ich hatte mein gehäuse mit ichbinleise-matten gedämmt... die sind echt top von der verarbeitung
als ich jetzt einige gehäuselüfter zwecks lautstärke entfernt habe und mir die matten ausgegangen sind, hab ich mir von be quiet das universal midi set dazu bestellt... 
hab nach 2 tagen das gehäuse mal wieder geöffnet und siehe da: der schaumstoff hat sich von der bitumenschicht gelöst und lag einfach so im gehäuse rum... keine sehr schöne sache, da dadurch natürlich auch lüfter blockiert werden können


----------



## skyw8lk3r (23. Juli 2011)

kannst du mal bitte nen Foto machen oder einen link schicken wie oder womit du die festplatte eingepackt hast ?


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass beim Dämmen die Gehäuselüfter nicht leiser werden und in diesem Fall gibt es nur Gehäuselüfter, dämmen würden wenn dann nur bei der HDD Sinn machen, aber warum sollte man dann nicht nur die HDD sondern das ganze Gehäuse dämmen?
Mit dem Verschließen aller unnötigen Öffnungen geht es mir auch nicht primär ums Dämmen sondern um Luftstromoptimierung.

@ koe80:
Warum hast du eine Kompaktkühlung verbaut, wenn es um Lautstärke geht?


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juli 2011)

@ Uther: Ahso, hmmm, wäre ne idee, mal sehen wo man sowas in schön herbekommt.

@ skyw8lk3r: Schaumal im meinem Text oben , das blau markierte sind alles Links, unter anderem auch zur HDD-Box 

Wegen der Dämmung....mal sehen ob ich das zumindest noch Teildämme, denke mal die Laufwerksschächte in der Front und die Rückseite mit den MB Anschlüssen und der Deckel wären wohl recht sinnvoll.

Auf jedenfall schonmal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## koe80 (23. Juli 2011)

weil sie mit den enermax lüfter leise ist und gut kühlt.

habe sie gebraucht günstig erstanden.

und weil ich kühler selbst gern ausprobiere.

habe hier auf halde noch nen 

-termalright 120 black
-mugen 1
-mugen 2
-samurai
- h50 ....usw.

ne richtige wakü kostet mir einfach zuviel und ist nicht transportable.

zumindest würd ich es mir nicht zutrauen.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2011)

Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist ein NH-D14 oder Silver Arrow stärker und er kostet auch weniger. Naja, wenn du ihn günstig bekommen hast passt ja alles...

Eine Wakü kann man problemlos transportieren, wenn man sie entsprechend aufbaut. 

@ S!lent dob:
Uter ohne "h".


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juli 2011)

Hi Uter 
gibt es irgendwo vorgefertige Abdeckungen für die Lüfterschlitze in der Seitenwand (Am besten auch aus Klarem Kunststoff)?
Bin nicht so der Mod Experte und hab auch nicht wirklich was gefunden..
Achja: Die Silent Wings laufen bei mir ca. bei 5V (keine PWM) an, kanns nur schätzen da ich keine Volt Anzeige habe, an der Steuerung ist das Rädsche knapp unter die hälte gestellt, ab da gibts Leben.


----------



## Furion (23. Juli 2011)

die haben ne anlaufspannung von 3,5V


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2011)

Wär mir nichts bekannt, außer Dämmmatten (die in deinem Fall wie gesagt auch nicht mehr bringen als andere Abdeckungen). Ich würde mir einfach etwas Plexi kaufen und zurecht schneiden, Plexi ist ziemlich einfach zu bearbeiten (in dem Fall muss es ja auch nicht dick sein). 
(Ob das ganze messbare Vorteile bringt kann ich jedoch nicht versprechen, vielleicht bringt es aber auch 1-2°.)


----------



## Furion (24. Juli 2011)

vorteile sicherlich nicht!
schätzt doch mal, um wieviel meine temperaturen angestiegen sind, nachdem ich mein mesh-seitenteil gedämmt hab


----------



## X Broster (24. Juli 2011)

Was sollen denn Dämmmatten bringen wenn eh kaum Lüfter verbaut sind?
Bau lieber die HDD aus und verfrachte sie nach draußen. Das hat bei mir das meiste gebracht. Selbst eine WD Green 2TB war deutlich zu hören. 

So hab ichs jedenfalls gemacht und system ist bis auf das Netzteil nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Juli 2011)

Meine HDD hör ich nicht, die ist in ner netten Box verbaut 
Die Frage war ja was ich evtl. noch machen könnte bei meinem derzeitigen Setup, oder ob das "schon" alles war, was man als sinnvoll erachten kann.
Die Sache mit unnötigen Öffnungen dämmen/verschließen ist z.B. ne nette Idee um die ich mich mal kümmern könnte 

Das ganze ist quasi jammern auf sehr hohem (leisen) Niveau


----------



## X Broster (24. Juli 2011)

Wow, dann bin ich ja noch mehr Silent Freak als du.

WD20EARS, also einer der Laufruhigsten und Leisesten, in ne Box gepackt und entkoppelt. Ich hab sie aber weiterhin leise gehört und Vibrationen am Case gespürt. Dazu muss ich sagen das Seitenteil ist immer offen und neben mir.

Ne ganz andere Liga.


----------



## Furion (24. Juli 2011)

bei offenem seitenteil wirds SEHR schwierig, ein system zum schweigen zu bringen 
wenn du vibrationen im case spürst, würd ich mir ernsthaft über deine entkoppelung gedanken machen
hab hier 2 davon und dazu noch eine etwas performantere caviar black in einer ichbinleise box hdd30, die entkoppelt auf dem gehäuseboden steht...
vibrationen werden da wirklich keine übertragen (ich kann auch kaum welche spüren, wenn ich meine hand direkt an die platten halte)


----------



## X Broster (24. Juli 2011)

Nöp, einfach SSD rein und HDD in zwei Metern Entfernung USB 3.0.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

Es kommt meiner Meinung nach darauf an welche Box man nimmt. Kram hier mal einen Asbach-Test von Silenthardware raus (KLICK). Man kann hiebei zumindest erkennen das es je nach Dämmbox signifikante Unterschiede gibt. 

Meine Lösung ist auch bei geöffnetem Case direkt neben der HDD nicht mehr zu hören. Vorher hatte ich eine 3,5er WD green und da waren die Zugriffsgeräusche trotz identischer Entkopllung auch von einem 2m Abstand noch zu hören.


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einer anderen Lüftersteuerung?
Eine welche die Lüfter mit vollen 12V anlaufen läst und dann runter regelt oder gar eine die per PWM regelt.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

Find ich gut. Empfehlung siehe sig!


----------



## X Broster (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich wieder ne HDD einbauen würde(was ich dank USB 3.0 nie wieder tun muss), wahrscheinlich eine M8 1TB 5400er 2,5" in einem S. Quiet Drive und darauf den Himuro. <1Watt Idle und vermutlich keine Geräusche klingen nett.

Aber eine 3,5" in eine Box höre ich def., im Gegensatz zu dir, vllt. ist das Gehör aber auch einfach besser als bei anderen.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

Mhh also wie in meiner sig ersichtlich habe ich genau aus dem Grund eine 2,5er Platte in ein Quiet Drive gepackt. Eine 3.5er ist mir zu laut.

Ich höre gut, manchmal zu gut. Das schränkt in der HW-Wahl manchmal deutlich ein.


----------



## S!lent dob (25. Juli 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer anderen Lüftersteuerung?
> Eine welche die Lüfter mit vollen 12V anlaufen läst und dann runter regelt oder gar eine die per PWM regelt.



Das wäre eine Idee. Eine gute Kaufberatung für Lüftersteuerungen wäre  auch cool. Meine erste regelte nur von 7-12V, die Lamptron hier immerhin  von 0-12V, aber eine mit der 12V Anlaufspannung beim Einschalten wärs  wohl gewesen 
Man muß ja auch erstmal wissen was es alles gibt, grml, dabei hab ich die erst vor 2 Wochen eingebaut,grrrrr.

@ X Broster: Wenn ich mein Seitenteil aufmache und mit dem Ohr an der Platte bin höhre ich sie auch  Spricht aber eher für meine Box denke ich  Ein S. Quiet Drive wollte ich ursprünglich auch verbauen, aber ich habs für ne 3,5er nicht bekommen  Die Xilence Lösung ist aber auch sehr gut geworden und kostet nurn 20er


----------



## hotfirefox (25. Juli 2011)

Aquero 5 oder ein  T-Balancer bekommen das hin. Andere gehe sicher auch aber aus dem Stehgreif heraus wüste ich nicht welche.


----------



## X Broster (25. Juli 2011)

Da kann ich nur mein MaxZero empfehlen.

Regelt sechs Be Quiet Lüfter und die WaKü Pumpe. Fährt auf 12V hoch, nach 1-2 Sekunden die eingestellten 5 oder 9 V.
GH Beschreibung ist falsch.


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit dem T-Balancer seit Jahren mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## S!lent dob (26. Juli 2011)

Sicher ein klasse Gerät, aber mir doch deutlich zu teuer für das was es mehr kann.


----------



## Patze (16. August 2011)

Kurze (ketzerische) Frage: Hast du eine Schallpegelmessgerät? Oder hast Du den Wert 0,2 Sone geschätzt?  Ich gehe z.B. davon aus, dass mein derzeitiger Hauptrechner nicht lauter als 0,2 Sone ist, weil ich die Komponenten ausgewählt habe, die laut Test nicht über diesen Wert hinausgehen (Lüfter natürlich gedrosselt).


----------



## S!lent dob (16. August 2011)

NP 
beruht auf Schätzungen. Den Silent Wing höhre ich nicht (0,1 Sone lt. PCGH Print), jedoch die HDD im Zugriff, höhre ich den Silent Wing wegen geringer Drehzahlerhöhung höhre ich die Platte nicht mehr (Wenn Seitenteil offen) daher schätze ich 0,2 Sone, wobei auch 0,3 Sone sein könnten. Jedenfalls ******* Leise


----------



## Stefan010796 (16. August 2011)

Tut mir leid falls ich wie immer mal jemanden wiederhole ,  weil ich einfach nicht alles lese 

Also ich habe in meinem System auch ein ganzes Schalldämmset von Be Quiet verbaut und Temperatur unterschiede habe ich so gut wie garkeine , das mit der Temperatur ist meiner Meinung nach , ein aberglaube ...

Es sei denn das System sieht wie folgt aus :http://www.compudoc-schroeder.de/images/werkstatt/server1gr.jpg 

lG Stefan


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. September 2011)

auch hier wieder schön zu sehen (habe auch eine Passive Gigabyte in einem meiner Rechner), das die Hersteller es nicht raffen!
in 95% aller Rechner und sicher 80% von Gamern die auch solche Mod Kisten haben, steht der Rechner so, das immer der Schriftzug auf dem Kopf steht!
wollen die es nicht kapieren?
wenn schon sichtbar, dann ist es ein Mod PC, und die sind wirklich meisst so gebaut, das dann die Schriftzüge über Kopf stehen, ist eigentlich nurnoch zum lachen die Dummheit der Produktdesigner !


----------



## Jamrock (27. September 2011)

Hatte gerade mal so eine Schnapsidee:

Was für dich evtl interessant sein könnte wäre ein Kompaktwakü bei der du den Radi außen fest machst (Wakü denk ich ist dir zu teuer). Ich denke wenn man den Prozi außerhalb Passiv kühlen könntest (sollte denk ich auch ohne h100 gehn und in der meisten Zeit auch ohne Lüfter) kann man im System noch 1-2 Lüfter abschalten. Natürlich ist die Frage ob 1 meine Schätzungen realistisch sind 2 die Lautstärke der Pumpe nicht  raus zu hören ist und 3 ob dir es das Geld wert wäre.
Ich hoffe jmd hat mit Kompaktwakü passiv im Betrieb erfahrung gemacht hat. 

Um zu wissen ob das ganze ansatzweise Sinn macht bräuchte man Erfahrungswerte...


----------



## _chris_ (27. September 2011)

Wie willst du bitteschön den Radi nach außen bekommen wenn man die Schläuche nicht abnehmen kann? Außerdem sind die Dinger nicht für den passivbetrieb geeignet und ob die Kühlfläche reicht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Was spricht denn gegen langsam drehende (unhörbare) Lüfter?


----------

